# Ruger Target 22/45 Value



## jweakley (Mar 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the approximate value of a Ruger 22/45 Target model with 6-inch barrel? I bought this pistol in 2001, and it probably has been fired fewer than 1,000 times.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Around $250 for blued a bit more for stainless. Depending on your area it could bring a little more.


----------

